# St Joseph's College, Upholland Dec 2015



## MD (Jan 23, 2016)

St Joseph's College, Upholland is a former Roman Catholic seminary, situated at Walthew Park, Upholland, Lancashire, England. The foundation of the large building was laid in April 1880 and college was opened in 1883.. visited with Mr sam and Goldie on our xmas derp tour..
the place is now surrounded by an eight foot Palisade fence !


side by matt allen, on Flickr



side copy by matt allen, on Flickr




chapel by matt allen, on Flickr



beds by matt allen, on Flickr




beams by matt allen, on Flickr




corner by matt allen, on Flickr


green by matt allen, on Flickr



fireplace by matt allen, on Flickr



arch by matt allen, on Flickr




red-chapel by matt allen, on Flickr



spiral by matt allen, on Flickr























​


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice take on the place MD
That fireplace shot is really something! :notworthy:


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2016)

Lovely photos as always MD.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wonder how many have their eye on the staircase!Cracking images,thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2016)

Top pics...never get tired of this place.


----------



## tazong (Jan 23, 2016)

Great pics - loved the spiral staircase


----------



## Rubex (Jan 23, 2016)

Very impressive MD  stunning place!


----------



## Lavino (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice one Matt I love it every time I visit here


----------

